# New system help



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

I just started driving and I have a car but the system is poopy so I was looking for some suggestions. It's a '95 F-150, no changes. My friend has a Pioneer system that he is going to sell me for $250. (Not sure what one it is exactly) But I was wondering if it would be easier to keep the system and just install some subs? I on a low budget so keep that in mind if you make a suggestion. Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

XxCHR1SxXx said:


> I just started driving and I have a car but the system is poopy so I was looking for some suggestions. It's a '95 F-150, no changes. My friend has a Pioneer system that he is going to sell me for $250. (Not sure what one it is exactly) But I was wondering if it would be easier to keep the system and just install some subs? I on a low budget so keep that in mind if you make a suggestion. Thanks


 You'll be fine with just adding sub's, of course it wont sound great but. You could up grade the radio to a new pioneer or other unit usually around $100 dollars for an indash CD plahha.


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

Depends, what head unit are you using? is in standard manufacture?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

they make a device that u hook up to the speaker outputs and it converts the signal down to what the amp needs. ive never used them but i do know they exist.


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

I definitely need a new head unit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

XxCHR1SxXx said:


> I definitely need a new head unit.


 Well if your on a budget, you may want to look at some of the stuff that E bay has to offer? As it is used but sometimes you can find good quality stuff at a good price aswell.


----------

